# Bee Vision



## John Seets (Jan 9, 2003)

Thought this website would be interesting to most. Neet pix!

Science Magazine, Vol 307, 11 march, page 1539

IMAGES - What the Bees See

To our eyes, this narcissus flower looks uniformly yellow (illustration left [not available]), but a camera that captures ultraviolet (UV) light reveals speckles, streaks, and splashes (right [not available]). Many flowers use these hidden patterns to signal bees and other pollinators, which can detect UV light. For a bees eye view of more than 100 plant varieties, check out this gallery from Bjørn Rørslett, a retired water scientist and photographer from Oslo, Norway. A geraniums bulls-eye pattern, for example, functions like the runway lights at an airport, guiding approaching insects to a touchdown at the flowers center, where nectar and pollen await.

Cut and paste the following url into your browser:

www.naturfotograf.com/UV_flowers_list.html#top


----------



## naturebee (Dec 25, 2004)

Very nice John, Thanks!


----------

